# OK Archery Stabilizers.



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Here's a pic of the stabilizers with various components.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Another pic of the stabilizers.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Close up pic of the extension and stackable weights.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Pic of my Renegade 8 with the heavier stabilizer and side bar.
Added a pic of the Renegade 8 with Quad bar combo.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Heavy Bowman bow shown with OK lightweight stabilizer combo.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Close up of the heavier stabilizer shown on the Renegade 8 with the outstanding QD with side bar bracket.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

A couple things I forgot to mention is, if you need more than one of the stainless metal weights for your set-up, you should place one weight at the end of your stabilizer, with the rubber piece in the middle, followed by the second metal weight at the end of the rubber piece.
Under normal circumstance, you shouldn't need more than two of the metal weights for most set-ups.
Most of my bows only needed the one.
I will probably put a metal weight at the end of my stabilizer followed by the rubber extension for my indoor bow as I would prefer not having the metal weight touching the floor when resting my stabilizer between shots.
Also, the more inserts you use for the Quad stabilizer, the stiffer it becomes.
You will have to experiment with one, two, or three inserts to get the best tune for your particular set-up.
Another cool thing about the OK Stabilizers I forgot to mention is, they come with synthetic washers, so, when you screw one into the base of the QD bracket or stabilizer bushing, you don't have to worry about damage or wear on the metal surfaces.
I have always went to the hardware to buy my own synthetic washers for stabilizers that didn't come with them.
No need to do that with the OK Stabilizers. :thumbs_up


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Pic showing the correct sequence of how the weights and rubber extension should be attached at the end of the stabilizer, should you need two weights.


----------

